# What is Your Image Size on Your Camera?



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2014)

The size of the images on my new Nikon pocket camera seem to be HUGE!  They are more than twice as big as my old camera.  I don't like their software either, too confusing, so I'm trying to use my old software or other means to edit photos, etc.

These picture are 4896 X 3672, or 4.4 MB each.  How big are your camera photos??  Also, these are RAW, that's something else that's new for me and hard to understand.


----------



## oldman (Jul 27, 2014)

My Nikon is set to take pictures to convert to .jpeg format. I believe I use 4608x2592. That seems to be a good size, but the software is what is important. I download all of my pictures into Picasa, which is owned by Google now and it does the fine work for me. Here is a picture that I took of some crabs that we made for a cookout just before we left PA to come down here to Florida.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2014)

oldman said:


> My Nikon is set to take pictures to convert to .jpeg format. I believe I use 4608x2592. That seems to be a good size, but the software is what is important. I download all of my pictures into Picasa, which is owned by Google now and it does the fine work for me. Here is a picture that I took of some crabs that we made for a cookout just before we left PA to come down here to Florida.



Great picture of three crabs reading the newspaper!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks, good to know your pictures are large like mine! I guess I just like to keep my pictures on my computer, and not load them onto any websites, that's one of the reasons I don't like that new software.   Looks like those crabs will be happy as long as they stay on the sports page. layful:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2014)

Smile!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 28, 2014)

Have a Panasonic digital camera that is 8mp, a GE digital that is 12.2mp and the iPhone is an 8mp. From what I know, the larger the MP, the easier it is for online viewing. For software, I use Photo Go 1.0. I put all of our photos on USB's. Have 3 USB's at home and a copy of those USB's at our bank (photos since wife and I met, our wedding photos and photos from before we met that go all the way back to when we were both little kids). I scanned the old photos into the computer and then put them on a USB. I don't keep pictures on our computer anymore. Had to reformat the hard drive once and lost the photo's that were on it. I do put photos online in Facebook and on Photobucket. 

Whenever we go on vacation or to a special event, I'm completely ready for photo taking. Will have to put an album together on here.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2014)

I put some photos on CDs that I want to save from vacations, etc.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 28, 2014)

Use to have all of our photos on cd's. These were "home-made" photo cd's I made (after we bought our first digital camera in 2001), "store-made" cd's from my wife's old 35mm (before we got the digital one in 2001) and "store-made" cd's from Disposable Water Camera's that we would take to a Water Park. We had numerous cd's. When I learned about the USB Flash Drives and that I could put all of those cd photos onto two of them, and still have room for more photos, that's what I did. I transferred all of the photos from the cd's onto two Flash Drives. One large/8GB for regular photos and a smaller/1GB for our wedding photos. It sure is nice NOT to have all of the cd's and simple pop a USB into the computer. Don't have to worry about scratching a USB Flash Drive like could be done on a cd.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2014)

It's kinda like putting all your eggs in one basket.   I use CDs and Flash drives.  I haven't learned to trust "the cloud"yet!   Hey I guess it's all good.

View attachment 8736


----------



## GDAD (Jul 29, 2014)

Port Stephens  Australia 





Sydney Opera House Australia.

Taken with A FUJI FINEPIX 16 MEGA PIXEL compact Camera. Set in A 4 x3 size format
there is a 16 x 9 format availiable. I gave my Nikon to my son, being elderly it was getting to heavy
to carry around with all the spare lenses.


----------



## oldman (Jul 29, 2014)

A couple of pictures from last winter's snow, or at least one of the snows we had in PA. First picture is of my Daughter and Wife and the second picture is my Grandson blowing snow. As you can see in the garage, the car that has the cover on it is my Corvette.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 29, 2014)

A couple of pic's: Moose Cow in Rocky Mountain N.P. (Colorado 2004) and a Bull Elk taken in Yellowstone N.P. (2007) with our Panasonic DMC-FZ30PP 8mp.


----------

